# U17 World Championships - Live



## daniel050 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Guys, Who do you think’s going to win the U17 World Champs? My money’s on the USA after they demolished Egypt!

I’ve seen on FIBA TV you can watch all the quarter finals , semis and final live!

http://www.fibatv.com/page/Home/0,,12805,00.html



Go USA!:greatjob:


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

USA basketball are the 2014 FIBA U17 World Championship Champions! 









*FIBA U17 All-Tournament Team: *
- Diamond Stone
- Dejan Vasiljevic
- Malik Newman
- Nikola Rakicevic
- Isaac Humphries 









Malik Newman is the MVP of the 2014 FIBA U17 World Championship!


----------

